# Hi good people



## Jane101

Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


----------



## Mr.Right

Leave this place! It's too late for me. Save yourself.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


Welcome aboard. Thanks for joining. I hope you enjoy your stay and voice your opinion often. There's a lot of value in seeing things from a different view. Feel free to jump right in and let us know what you think. WARNING: There are several childish members on this forum, so try to overlook their immaturity and don't be shocked at the school yard name calling and personal attacks. Some people never grow up. Again, welcome and have fun.


----------



## there4eyeM

Only 'good' people? Wise, but difficult, selection.


----------



## Mr.Right

And if someone gives you a hard time, just click on their avatar and then click ignore. Problem solved. That's one thing I really love about this site. The last political forum I was on didn't have that feature.


----------



## Muhammed

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


Welcome, Jane101. It's very nice to meet you.


----------



## Jane101

Sonny Clark said:


> Jane101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Thanks for joining. I hope you enjoy your stay and voice your opinion often. There's a lot of value in seeing things from a different view. Feel free to jump right in and let us know what you think. WARNING: There are several childish members on this forum, so try to overlook their immaturity and don't be shocked at the school yard name calling and personal attacks. Some people never grow up. Again, welcome and have fun.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, much appreciated.


----------



## Jane101

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## April

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sonny Clark said:


> Jane101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Thanks for joining. I hope you enjoy your stay and voice your opinion often. There's a lot of value in seeing things from a different view. Feel free to jump right in and let us know what you think. WARNING: There are several childish members on this forum, so try to overlook their immaturity and don't be shocked at the school yard name calling and personal attacks. Some people never grow up. Again, welcome and have fun.
Click to expand...


sonny said it best.welcome to the site Jane.

yes nice to meet you.


----------



## saveliberty

Good people?  What about us cats?


----------



## Moonglow

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


Hello, got 5 bucks?


----------



## mdk

Welcome.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sonny Clark said:


> Jane101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Thanks for joining. I hope you enjoy your stay and voice your opinion often. There's a lot of value in seeing things from a different view. Feel free to jump right in and let us know what you think. WARNING: There are several childish members on this forum, so try to overlook their immaturity and don't be shocked at the school yard name calling and personal attacks. Some people never grow up. Again, welcome and have fun.
Click to expand...

Ouch...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I can't think of anything bright to say, although, I've tried several times now...

I just thought you should know..


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Curly said it better:

"I'm tryin' to think, but nothin' happens!"


----------



## Ringel05

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..


Welcome to the nut house, grab your favorite straightjacket and join in.


----------



## Lumpy 1

IlarMeilyr said:


> Curly said it better:
> 
> "I'm tryin' to think, but nothin' happens!"


It's like being a temporary Democrat or something...


----------



## Mertex

Hi and Welcome Jane.........you'll have a nice time here if you just ignore the nuts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Mertex said:


> Hi and Welcome Jane.........you'll have a nice time here if you just ignore the nuts.



And by "nuts," we refer to all the ones with clown avies.


----------



## Mr. H.

Howdy, Ms. Jane!


----------



## Aktas

Welcome ; )


----------



## Lumpy 1

What Happened to Baby Jane...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jane101 said:


> Hi good people, My name is Janeand I just joined the forum. I'm hoping to get some good information and learn alot from the community. I also hope to bring some value to the community as well..




Welcome, Jane101


----------



## Mertex

IlarMeilyr said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and Welcome Jane.........you'll have a nice time here if you just ignore the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by "nuts," we refer to all the ones with clown avies.
Click to expand...


Bwahaha.....a nut trying to divert attention from himself.......no, the nuts are the ones that post crap, like yours.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Missourian

Hello and welcome!




Mertex said:


> Hi and Welcome Jane.........you'll have a nice time here if you just ignore the nuts.



Pretty sure there is a Z missing from this post.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Mertex said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and Welcome Jane.........you'll have a nice time here if you just ignore the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by "nuts," we refer to all the ones with clown avies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahaha.....a nut trying to divert attention from himself.......no, the nuts are the ones that post crap, like yours.
Click to expand...



No.  The nuts are the clown avie posse of nitwits like you.

You remain flatly wrong and much more than merely a bit of a twit.

True story.


----------

